# 3 look alikes with different flowers?



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I am hoping someone can clarify this for me. This picture is taken of one area in which 3 "different" plants are growing. If you look at the left side of this picture, you will see small clusters rather round that seed similar to dandelions. If you look in the middle of this picture, you see the obvious Smartweed pink flower. If you look at the right side of this picture, you see tiny "white" flowers on stems similar to Smartweed but obviously do not cluster like smartweed. If you look at the leaves on all three plants, you will see lance-shaped leaves. Thus, these 3 plants are confusing me. Can anyone identify the 3 different plants?


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

There are three kinds of smartweed that can often be found growing together so maybe that is what you have there. They are terrestrial smartweed, swamp smartweed and water smartweed. The swamp and water smartweeds _prefer_ to grow around swamplands or shores of water but will still grow on much drier land together with terrestrial smartweed. Swamp and water smartweed inflorescences are usually white and not as densely packed together on the stem the way they are on the pinker, fuller terrestrial smartweed.

.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for posting this. I have a ton of this. The bees sure love them. The goat likes a taste now and then.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks everyone. I am told smartweed is edible; just haven't tried it yet.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Oh I've tried it, kinda dull right out of the garden....Don't feel any smarter either...Topside


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Yep, smartweed. Loves wet areas. Our pigs love it.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

How do you prepare smartweed for a meal?


----------

